# Open return is there such a thing?



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

Hopefully we are off at the end of the month going to France and Spain via Dover, we do not know what date we will be returning, the question is can we book a ferry crossing or the tunnel as an open return, and if so how, any help will be gratefully received. 

thanks cavaqueen


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have a recollection I enquired about this some time ago and you could but it is more expensive than giving set dates and you might as well just turn up and buy a ticket?

A cheap way of doing it is to buy a return for the days you think you might travel making sure it is amendable and phone up and pay a £10 admin charge to change the dates of travel. You can certainly do this through the clubs cos they are the ones who advised this.

peedee


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hopefully we are off at the end of the month going to France and Spain via Dover, we do not know what date we will be returning, the question is can we book a ferry crossing or the tunnel as an open return, and if so how, any help will be gratefully received.
> thanks cavaqueen


SeaFrance Freedom Fare is in effect openended.
Book your return as far in front as it's likely to be and contact them to give your return day when you know it.
If it were me, I would be inclined to just turn up at the port on the return journey as long as it was BEFORE my booked date.

Freedom Fare - Our most flexible fare - this ticket is ideal if your travel plans are likely to change.There is No Modification Fee no matter how many times you change your ticket - You will only be charged if any excess fare is due - this will be the difference between the original price of the booking and the price of the new selected sailing. If for any reason you have to cancel up to 24 hours prior to departure there will be No Cancellation Fee. However, don't leave until after the date of travel as you will then be charged 100% of the ticket value.

Please note, fares quoted are only valid at the time of enquiry.

Don't forget the subscribers discount with SeaFrance.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We've turned up on two occasions at Calais a day earlier than our due return day.
The first time P&O didn't charge us, the second time they charged us £30.
I think it may have something to do with the time of day or how busy they are.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tickets*



DavidRon said:


> Hi
> We've turned up on two occasions at Calais a day earlier than our due return day.
> The first time P&O didn't charge us, the second time they charged us £30.
> I think it may have something to do with the time of day or how busy they are.


Hi

I have never been charged and amendment fee for turning up early or late. I do however flirt and charm my way along LOL

The P&O website states that ......"maxumim charge for £60" etc etc in respect of an amendment effectively made on the day of travel.

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tickets*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> I have never been charged and amendment fee for turning up early or late. I do however flirt and charm my way along LOL
> Russell


Depends how early or late you are, early by a few hours and you might not be charged, late never been, so cannot comment but I think the advice is to phone the ferry company if you know this is the case. If you are a day early they may not let you on at all, I have certainly known this to be the case. It just depends how busy they are.

peedee


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

'If you arrive at the port no more than 2 hours early or late for your booked sailing, we will endeavour to load you on the next available departure at no extra cost.
If you travel outside of this window, there will be a charge based on the difference in fare plus an amendment fee, to a maximum of £60 each way.'

Just read the above on the P&O website


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We are heading off next month travelling to Dover to get ferry.

Don't know the precise date until last moment. Also the return date will be when we want to come home, could be a week or a month depending on circumsatances.

Booking the flexible fare on Sea France which can be changed or cancelled with no fee ( unless we pich a time of day when fares are higher ).


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Tickets*



peedee said:


> If you are a day early they may not let you on at all, I have certainly known this to be the case. It just depends how busy they are.


We got to Calais two days early the other weekend. Although the checkin girl said we'd have to pay a fee, when we went to the ticket office, there was no charge. Just smile a lot, and look apologetic :wink:

Gerald


----------

